# New Fish



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I now have:

3 giant danios 
1 bala shark
3 platies
3 tiger barbs
2 plecos
5 gold apple snails (golden mysteries)
6 ghost shrimp

I know it sounds like alot but you can hardly see the shrimp,
and the snails and plecos don't really count as fish (to me).

They all get along great!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I would definately get rid of the bala and the plecos. the plecos are huge waste producers, and if they are common, they will get pretty big. the bala can get a foot long.


other than that it sounds good.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

exactly what shev said... of coarse you can house the plecos in your tank for the time being... but I wouldn't keep them there for over 6 months.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow thats kind of overstocked for a 10G
Get rid of the plecos and bala shark for sure, I would get rid of the giant danios and tiger barbs too. 

The snails and plecos do count because they both produce a substantial amount of waste!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

wow...way too overstocked. i wouldnt even put that many fish in my 30 gallon. definetly take out the bala shark and the pleco....why is it that people always seem to put bala sharks in undersized tanks? :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

and why wouldnt the plecos count as fish?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know the just suck on the tank & stuff


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I'm just going to take back the bala.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

If anything it would be the ghost shrimp that wouldnt count because they clean up all the crap (literally)


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I think I may get a bigger tank. (-may-)


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

also I didn't want to just get one tiger barb, cause they're supposed to be schoolers.

(the platies also)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

er...if u want those fish to live you'll either get a bigger tank or get rid of some...and plecos are fish no matter if they suck on the glass or not! they eat, and they rpoduce waste and they will outgrow that tank quickly!


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

and I got the bala before I knew it was supposed to get so big


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You also need yo add up more Tiger Barbs to make a big school! These guys will go with each other and forget their nipping habits.... 
Luck!


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

plecos are a problem.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

3 tiger barbs isnt a school, they need a bigger tank than a 10G to have a proper school. Get rid of what I mentioned before or else there surely will be problems in the future.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

a bala in a 10g? i thought having a couple in my 33gal was alot. yeah, they definately need a bigger tank than a 10 - plus they really dont like being alone.
I suggest otos instead of those plecos. 1 pleco is too big for a 10 even.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

can you take live fish back???


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

usually


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think I have my receipts,, is that ok?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends, usually they will give you store credit.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

what size tank should I have for all my fish??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Your bala and plecos can grow to about a foot in length each. 
I would go for at least a 55 gallon at the smallest just because of those 3 fish.
If you were to get rid of those and pick up a couple corydora you could get a 30 gallon and they would be very happy.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

How much does a 30 gal. tank cost?
I'm only 15 and not rich.
Maybe I'll get a job...


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

And I'm going to try and get rid of the bala and plecos...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Walmart use to sell a 55 gal for $150 - this includes the filter, lights, and hood. You would still need gravel but it is a pretty good setup. Im not sure what a 30 gallon costs. Check your local paper or if you have a freecycle near you. http://freecycle.org/


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Sweet, how does that work?
Theres one right in my town!


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

what should I say in the Comment to Owner?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i like freecycle, just sign up with your yahoo email account, then post an add for a "wanted: 55 gallon+". the freecycle in my area only has a couple members, but some of the cities aroun dme have a couple hundred members, so i regeistered for all the surrounding states, lol, ruined my email account, i had like 5000 new messages in my in box a day.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

With freecycle you just email the person if they are giving away somthing you want and then wait for them to email you back. If you are looking for somthing you just post it like you would here.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Is it free stuff???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, You are not allowed to sell anything on that site. I have seen cars, and baby grand pianos given away on it.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

what should I say on the Comment to Owner part???


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

they aren't even allowed to trade.

sometimes they require you to post an "offer" before a 'wanted".


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you have found one being given away you can post to owner a note somthing like.

I saw your post with the aquarium on it and if it has not been offered to someone else yet I would be intrested in receiving it. 

Just keep in mind most the time the giver requires the receiver to pick the item up.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

When signing up what should I say to the owner?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

"Please tell the group owner about yourself and why you would like to join the group (200 characters maximum)."<--in that spot


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You could say you are a younger kid than is only looking for a few specific items hopefully being offered. And most likely in the near future you could offer a few items you no longer need to be given away


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I said exactly that


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It should not be to big of a problem most of these groups approve almost anyone. :lol: Kind of like some of those car loan places. NO one turned down.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I Believe that Bala's shouldnt be kept in less than 40-55 gallon tank. Your bala will be stunted if you don't get him a bigger tank or return him to store asap! 

I have a pl*co in my 10 gallon because of massive algae growth, but the pl*co is less than 1 inch long, VERY juvinile and I will transfer in about a year to my 40 gallon and replace him with a cory or something. 

I have 7 fish in my tank all under 2 inches a piece. I thought I was overstocked!!!!! We are aware that you are aware of you being overstocked, but you will have some major problems and deaths in that tank if you don't fix it soon!

The people here only care about the well being of fish and if you continue to ask questions without addressing the number one problem you will continue getting this type of feedback.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

OK PEOPLE I SAID IT MORE THAN ONCE AND I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO SAY IT AGAIN I'M TRYING TO DO SOMETHING WITH THE BALA AND THE PLECOS!!!! 

,,,I'M ALSO TRYING TO GET A BIGGER TANK SO I'M NOT OVERSTOCKED......

LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!!!!!


----------

